# Pyramid 6.5" speakers



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1867688664

Anybody hear anything about these? They're 400w each (supposedly) and are selling for pretty cheap. Could I just replace my two stock speakers with these and have no problem, or would I need an amp.? I'm not too good with audio stuff, but I definately plan on getting two 10" subs in the future, if that has anything to do with it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

eggy said:


> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1867688664
> 
> Anybody hear anything about these? They're 400w each (supposedly) and are selling for pretty cheap. Could I just replace my two stock speakers with these and have no problem, or would I need an amp.? I'm not too good with audio stuff, but I definately plan on getting two 10" subs in the future, if that has anything to do with it. Thanks in advance! *


Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for. I am not saying that you cannot find good speakers for cheap, but Pyramid has a consistant reputation for being very poor quality. I have yet to hear someone rant and rave on how good their Pyramid (or Legacy, Power Acoustik, etc.) speakers sound. Just a bit of advice...stay away from those speakers, far, far away. I wouldn't even put them in a Civic (joke ).
How much are you budgeting on your system? Give us a dollar amount that you want to spend, and I'm positive that I, or someone else who frequents this forum, can give you some solid recommendations as what to put in your car.
What kind of music do you listen to? This can also determine what type of speakers will best suit you. And if you are planning on adding a couple of 10's in the future, I would recommend getting an amp for your mids & highs as well. Otherwise, the sound from your subs could quite possibly drown out the sound from your speakers.

Any ?'s...let me know...I'll help


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

heh, thanks. Unfortunately I'm on a massive budget (going to a film school to pursuit directing, 18k a year! I'll be in debt until I retire) I definately wanna stay under 200 for the speakers, and I listen to a lot of hip-hop, some techno-ish stuff and Sublime-like music. I don't need something to kill it at competitions, but I'm definately down for good-sounding music. I blew out one of the stock speakers and can NOT take that buzzing anymore! 

So what would you recommend to replace the stock speakers? If I'm going to get 2 10" subs with a 600w RMS, what kind of setup amp-wise should I get for both the speakers and subs? I'm really open for all suggestions, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

If you wanna comment on these Audiobahn subs with box, feel free. I know they're not the best, but they'll work.......please say they'll work.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1390502305


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

They will do the Job. and if you ever do blow the subs you could put a nice pair of fosgates,MTX or kickers in the box. 

Sony xplode CDX-P70
Rockford fosgate Power 1000.2 amp
Alpine 240 watt running the tweets and door speakers
rockford Fosgate RFD2212 12 Inch subs
kenwood 2 way 5 1/2 inch speakers in the doors 
Boston acoustic 1 inch tweeters on the dash






eggy said:


> *If you wanna comment on these Audiobahn subs with box, feel free. I know they're not the best, but they'll work.......please say they'll work....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1390502305 *


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

eggy said:


> *If you wanna comment on these Audiobahn subs with box, feel free. I know they're not the best, but they'll work.......please say they'll work....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1390502305 *


The audiobahn subs will work just fine. Bandpass boxes do have a few pros & cons though. The pro would be that a bandpass box will typically be more effiecient than a sealed which means they need less power. Bandpass boxes sound great for rap music (I would recommend sealed for techno, and I'm not sure what sublime-like music is...sorry). The con would be they are not as accurate and they tend to sound best only playing the frequencies that the specific box was tuned for. 

As far as speakers go, is your budget $200 for the front and rear speakers or just for the fronts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Just the front, I can live with stock rear speakers for the meantime. What 3 way speakers would you guys recommend? Thanks for all the help, I appreciate it!


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

For 3 way front speakers. for under 200 bucks. You could do Pioneers 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1387977387

Or Infinitys 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1387976683

Or kenwood

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1391173828

They are really nice speakers. for doors and they are 6 1/2 inch.

I am just giving you ideas.  













Sony xplode CDX-P70
Rockford fosgate Power 1000.2 amp
Alpine 240 watt running the tweets and door speakers
rockford Fosgate RFD2212 12 Inch subs
kenwood 2 way 5 1/2 inch speakers in the doors 
Boston acoustic 1 inch tweeters on the dash


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Ooh, I'm digging those Kenwoods! Thanks! What amp should I run for those? You've got the Alpine 240w running yours, how's that working? What's the best bang for the buck (read: cheapest that will work.. ) amp I could get for the subs?


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

alpines work nicely even sonys. dont get something like legacy or pyrymid. a fossgate would bang those subs nicely. even a kenwood amp or pioneer even kicker

here is a kicker amp

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1390761726



Heres a kenwood

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1390177284

heres a pioneer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1387977333

heres a sony

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1390306803

Those are good for runnin the subs. Unless youw anan just have 1 amp then you woudl ahve to get a 4 channel. i recomend those brands . fosgate as well.

as for the alpine amp runnin my door speakers and tweets. Its does nicely i put a high amp output alternator on my truck because i don't wanna have any small problems. it ran fine on my truck with the stock alt but i take no chances.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

If I were you, I'd get a nice set of component speakers for the front. You can get quite a few good component speakers for under $200 (I even have a few if your interested ). A component speaker will give you much better imaging and raise your soundstage substantially. And instead of having the highs (which are very directional) hitting you right in the knee, you can have them hitting you right where they need to be, in your ears. You will notice a night and day difference between a 3 way speaker and a component set.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

If I had a better car (not saying that I don't like my 200sx) I would put more time and work into that stuff, but I just want something simple for now. Upgrades are always possible in the future... Need more money!!!

Oh, and do I need a new faceplate, or would stock work? If not, what's a good inexpensive one?


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

YOu will end up getting one used on ebay for a 100 bucks . used isnt always bad. But you dont know how the deck has been treated

here go here you will find some good stuff n here

Try To go with like Pioneer, kenwood, sony, Blaupunkt, jvc, or panasonic

They have some real Junk in here as well

http://www.cardiscountstereos.com/Index.htm



eggy said:


> *If I had a better car (not saying that I don't like my 200sx) I would put more time and work into that stuff, but I just want something simple for now. Upgrades are always possible in the future... Need more money!!!
> 
> Oh, and do I need a new faceplate, or would stock work? If not, what's a good inexpensive one? *


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the Kenwood KFC-1687 on my B13 in the fronts and they are pretty good for the amount of money I spent on them. In addition, I have some Pioneer tweeters mounted on the doors as well, so that helps out the highs a great amount. They are very clear and detailed, especially when my doors are Xtreme Dynamated.


----------

